# Audi Connect License and Services



## quasijones (Nov 28, 2021)

Out of curiosity I paid £11.50 for a one month license for Audi Connect. I have a data sim in the car (2017 with tech pack), the MMI shows a good data connection, is logging data being sent and received on the status screen and the license page for Audi Connect shows licenses valid for services until 5th March. 

However, none of the services are updating on the Connect home screen and if I click on any it says "The Service Cannot Be Started"

I've logged out and back in a few times which seems to work fine.

On the navigation is shows "Online" rather than "TMC Pro" so should be seeing traffic info on the map but I don't see any (yes, I did set that option in the nav menus!)

I know the consensus is that it's not worth the money but having paid my tenner I'd like at least to get it working!

PS The one thing that is working is the transfer of destinations from the iPhone app to the car but that works even without a paid license. At least is proves data connection is working...


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

which MMI sw version have you??
It could be that you need 1339 at least, to have connect fully working (satellite imagery + fuel prices, wheater etc)


----------



## quasijones (Nov 28, 2021)

I am not on 1339 yet but will be tomorrow when I'm having it upgraded (amongst other things...). Will report back! I wish I'd known the MMI was out of date or I would have had Audi garage do this update before taking delivery, its pretty odd to me that their "approved" programme does not update the S/W and maps as part of the PDI. Would cost them very little...


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

absolutely, but we all know how lazy they are….


----------



## quasijones (Nov 28, 2021)

Simon from Yorkshire and South Wales VAG Diagnostics updated my MMI today plus some other mods. All is now working as it should. You can find him on facebook if you are looking for similar, very knowledgeable and efficient.


----------

